# Gareth's 5th ed recent tyranids.



## Gareth (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yilmar (Sep 12, 2009)

Damn dude!
That conversion work is awesome k: 
And the painting skills are even greater than Eavy Metal standards!!

Definately +rep


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

Cheers for posting this Gaz. They are absolutely gorgeous, well, as gorgeous as models of very gruesome aliens can be... Is that Broodlord from the new Space Hulk?

And I'm assuming the Ultra termie is a fairly extensive conversion?

/Drools

As I collect Ultramarines, and really want to get some 'Nids, I love your posts.


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

These are really awesome. 

The painiting is top notch, but it's the use of colour that really gets me. I love the way the purple gradients are subtly done differently on every unit, it really ties everything together and makes it look alive.

Awesome.


----------



## Truefaith (Oct 11, 2009)

Great paint job on everything.

The Space Hulk Genestealers and Termie look great too.


----------



## Skull Harvester (Mar 7, 2010)

Holy shit man, beautiful!!

I really love the Trygon and Swarm Lord. . . I can't see the rest cuz of image errors haha.


----------



## Jack Johnson (Apr 3, 2010)

really good


----------



## jams (Sep 19, 2009)

fantastic work dude, +Rep for sure


----------



## Loli (Mar 26, 2009)

That Swarmlord and Mysetic Spore are absolulty beautiful!!!!!

Your getting a Rep


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

Awesome stuff.
+rep


----------



## Blackheart_101 (Dec 14, 2009)

Pffff. Not worth a darn. :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:

P.S. Have some well deserved rep.


----------



## lav25gunner (Dec 13, 2008)

Amazing, as always. How about posting the Ultramarines Space Hulk Terminators?


----------



## tehjohn (Feb 27, 2010)

Ya... wow... drool... AMAZING! Makes me want to bust out my nids and get to work right now! I love your spore, I actually have similar ideas for mine. Seeing how it was just easter, I picked up like 8 six inch tall eggs that I'm gonna cover in green stuff. You're an inspiration! 

+ Rep!


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

Gareth!

Those Hive Guards are ace, the Swarmlord rocks and the modified SH terminator really fits in too  Somehow I always get jealous on your posts, you have that "focus" that so many of us others lack, panic painting somehow always becomes my sollution:blush: 

Top notchk:


----------



## OIIIIIIO (Dec 16, 2009)

I weld about as well as you paint ... however when I look at your mini's and then look at mine, sadly it looks like I just scooped some paint with a spoon and just flung it at it. Very good work and it makes me want to do better. +REP


----------



## screenedwings (Mar 5, 2010)

great! i really love the swarmlord:victory:


----------



## Phenious (Jun 10, 2009)

Epiclly awesome! I love your paint job on almost everything but the spore, I don't really think it fits with the rest and how much detail they have. The spots on the zoans is very nice, and not seen on any of the other beasties. What I love the best about your paint job is the shading of black to purple to pink on many of them, it is just so gradual that you can't pick it out. looks almost like it was air brushed. It wasn't right?


----------



## BloodAngelsfan (Jan 22, 2009)

I noticed the UM logo replacing the BA heraldry on the termie's shin, good work covering the old symbol! If I hadn't known there was something before, I wouldn't have even guessed!


----------



## The Sullen One (Nov 9, 2008)

Nice painting, nice conversion, nice models, but where are your gaunts?

Anyway stuff like this deserves some nice reputation points.


----------



## Gareth (Jan 3, 2008)

The Sullen One said:


> nice models, but where are your gaunts?



Somewhere in here... 68 gaunts and 68 hormagaunts.


----------



## Doombreed (Dec 20, 2009)

Freakin'-A, that is by far the best "Nid army I've ever seen! +rep


----------



## Phenious (Jun 10, 2009)

That is one hell of a mess of bugs! and look at all those Giant ones! holy cow! I've got about half as many at that and not a single titan! Guess I got a long ways to come on my Hive fleet, its just beginning to gain strength.


----------



## Tossidin (Dec 10, 2008)

Whoah! And everything is painted?! :shok:


----------

